# SICKENING!



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok I was browsing this site and was very impressed with their dogs and enjoyed their web. www.prouxchihuahuas.com/index.html

However they talk so much about loving chihuahuas when i found this link on their site.... www.home.earthlink.net/~macami/
where they decribed it as funny humour or something.

I cant beleive that site (www.home.earthlink.net/~macami/)
they are sick towards chihuahuas, how could a breeder who clerly loves chis, put a link on their site to it.


They evan have hate mail... someone says "you are the sickest being I could ever hope to meet on the street with my 4 rottweiller studs, and one female chihuahua. I can't believe ANYONE would want to post such a disgusting site. "
i think she means never. I dont beleive the man mentioned meeting a female chihuahua with 4 rottweiler studs!

And he posts a very sickening link about chihuahuas being eaten by one rottweiler!! http://www.grudge-match.com/History/rott-chi.shtml :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

:twisted: 
Thats just sick, where is the joke?
Call themselves dog lovers. :angryfire:


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

i can't believe that site.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:cussing:


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

That site turns my stomach. That person obviously doesn't have a real life. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Disgusting :evil:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

What a disgrace!!!!


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Those people need to be medicated....hopefully with something slow working, painful and fatal!!! :evil: :twisted: What is wrong with people??!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Has anyone emailed them and asked them which is it do they love or hate chis???


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I would, but I cannot find that link on their site. Can you tell us where the link was located b/c I dont want to email these people and the link isnt there anymore.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

oh dear...
I think thats just sick too...
mia
x


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm not sure if I'm blind, but what is the problem with the first site?
http://www.prouxchihuahuas.com/index.html
I found this breeder very good actually. He shows his dogs and they are typical examples of the breed. very beautiful and i wouldn't mind having one of their puppies.......
Can anyone explain what is supposed to be wrong here? :?


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I think the point was that they seem to be great breeders but they have a link to the second site on their "Chihuahua humor" page. The second site truly disgusts me. I know some people have really crude senses of humor but that is too much. :angryfire:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ory&C said:


> I'm not sure if I'm blind, but what is the problem with the first site?
> http://www.prouxchihuahuas.com/index.html
> I found this breeder very good actually. He shows his dogs and they are typical examples of the breed. very beautiful and i wouldn't mind having one of their puppies.......
> Can anyone explain what is supposed to be wrong here? :?


yes thats what i was saying. The first site is great but i couldnt get why they had a link to the second nasty site and described it as humour??? :?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Angel5218 said:


> I would, but I cannot find that link on their site. Can you tell us where the link was located b/c I dont want to email these people and the link isnt there anymore.


http://www.prouxchihuahuas.com/id37.html

scroll down- thats the page they posted the link. The link is still there!
The say the sick site is "Very funny if you don't mind crude humor..."
the link is a little black box with the centre for chihuahua exploitation written on it...

see the link??


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmmmm I too wonder where the "humor" is in that. You can't really claim you love something then have links to sites like the chi humor. I didn't find it funny at all...

:roll:


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Ohhh now I see..... did anyone e-mail them and ask them why such cruel jokes? The one about the sad little Chi is funny though.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I also dont like the reference that chihuahua's are related to the rodent family and not the canine family. I personally dont like either sites! Its on that same page that says Chihuahua Humor so I am assuming its suppose to be funny...


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh yea forgot about that one, Chi's related to rats...oh how funny... :roll: 

Ignorence...


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

THis is the email I sent to the site.



> Hi,
> I want to say first off that you have a very lovely site. I like seeing all you pics of your beautiful chihuahuas.
> 
> My concern is one link you have to another website http://www.home.earthlink.net/~macami/
> ...


I didnt want to outright attack them....I have learned if you are going to confront someone you dont start off by attacking them (OHHHH BUT I WANTED TO SOOO BAD!!). So I started off by something nice, then explained my concern. I hope this person listens and takes that HORRIBLE link down.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeh i understand jass. Hope something good comes off this and they take it donw. Glad you all found the link now.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

This was their reply to me....



> I certainly appreciate your opinion in this matter, but I don't believe
> that the site you object to will incite (directly or indirectly) anyone
> to harm an animal... it is satire. I imagine that some (maybe many)
> people will find the site offensive, but I also believe in the
> ...


So they are not removing that horrible link. I guess we need more people to complain. :evil:


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

i wrote to them and told them im going to report them to the AKC as no reputable breeder would have such a link to their site. also Stef i hope you dont mind i put it on the uk chi list x


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

That is so sick :evil: :twisted: :evil:


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

I am so glad people are taking action! I am going to write an email also!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Good, maybe then he will realize that a LOT of people find that link sick. Someone should tell him that the reason he has so many hits is probably because no one has seen that link.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

no probs angela- spread the word. they love their chis apparently sooo much- i just dont get hy you'd post that link.


----------

